# Columbia film treatment question



## michaellearner (Nov 27, 2019)

Are people including a title of their film? It doesn't specifically mention this on the app, but I am not sure whether that's implied. Let me know your thoughts, thank you!


----------



## afilmcionado (Nov 30, 2019)

You should always have a title. A good title can sell a film on its strength alone, and even a mediocre one shows confidence and vision in the product as a whole.


----------

